# Molding flash sander



## Marve (May 12, 2017)

Can somebody tell me where to buy the "Molding Flash Sander" -rotary files from Hobby Elements?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It looks interesting but it seems no one has been able to actually buy one or anything for a few years now (or ever) ....


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

What they don't show you there is that the tool idea there really doesn't work past a few seconds. Make one up and see why. A quick clue there if you look at the tip, it is already clogged with melted plastic. Why they had to move to another part of the tip, to get clean cutting action beyond plastic stuffed in the lows.

When you cut or sand plastic (resin can even be horribly worse) at high speed, the plastic melts from friction after small bits of it clog the cutter 'teeth', or whatever serves as the cutting or sanding medium there. Once the plastic has clogged, the sanding or cutting efficiency goes down the toilet, it can happen in several seconds. Then any further use of the tip simply builds up heat, the plastic bits melt and then the whole tip is coated with a plastic layer that messes everything up. 

You then find yourself removing the tip to try to find out how to remove the plastic coating covering the abrasive or cutting medium. Clean out the tip and tool instantly goes back to working fine............for only a few seconds more, to do the same thing all over again. 

Use a dremel or any other high rpm grinding tool any at all with many of the minor cutting or sanding tools and things like that become instant knowledge of. You can stop the clogging by spraying WD40 on the working piece every minute or so but who wants that all over kit pieces? What I had to do on porting aluminum heads for hot rod pocket rockets, the only way you can get a head done. Getting the epoxied sections done was a horror story, the cutters ball up with material instantly. Sanding worse as the cutting edges are much shallower and thus clog quicker.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It looks interesting but it seems no one has been able to actually buy one or anything for a few years now (or ever) ....


it looks like they haven't updated their facebook page in 3 years.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Have a look at the tools available for Dremel rotary tools. There may be something you can use.
Just make sure that you have a speed control on your rotary tool so you can slow it down to a very slow speed to avoid melting your model as finaprint has all ready noted..
But a few needle files will work pretty well. Sometimes manual tools are just as good as these new fangled electric ones.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Alien said:


> .....
> But a few needle files will work pretty well. Sometimes manual tools are just as good* as these new fangled electric ones.



*better


----------



## Squirlz (Nov 10, 2019)

Micro Mark sells the best seam scraper. I'm too new to post a link.


----------



## Vin Po (Nov 20, 2020)

finaprint said:


> What they don't show you there is that the tool idea there really doesn't work past a few seconds. Make one up and see why. A quick clue there if you look at the tip, it is already clogged with melted plastic. Why they had to move to another part of the tip, to get clean cutting action beyond plastic stuffed in the lows.
> 
> When you cut or sand plastic (resin can even be horribly worse) at high speed, the plastic melts from friction after small bits of it clog the cutter 'teeth', or whatever serves as the cutting or sanding medium there. Once the plastic has clogged, the sanding or cutting efficiency goes down the toilet, it can happen in several seconds. Then any further use of the tip simply builds up heat, the plastic bits melt and then the whole tip is coated with a plastic layer that messes everything up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vin Po (Nov 20, 2020)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> it looks like they haven't updated their facebook page in 3 years.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------

